# Calgary Speedcubing



## WMCubes (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone would be interested in a competition in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Thanks for showing interest or reading this. Sorry if this seems stupid haha.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2012)

There probably isn't very much of a cubing community up there. You'd also have to convince a delegate to come.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> There probably isn't very much of a cubing community up there. You'd also have to convince a delegate to come.



Convincing a delegate isn't that hard. Calgary isn't very far from Banff. It's really beautiful. I've been...


----------



## WMCubes (Sep 22, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> There probably isn't very much of a cubing community up there. You'd also have to convince a delegate to come.


Yes, thats why I posted this, I thought the same.


----------



## Alexander Mutch (Feb 7, 2013)

If you need to contact one of the Canadian delegates their emails are on the wca website, Canada's two delegates are Dave Campbell and Kristopher De Asis. If they would be willing to help organize a Calgary competition I'd be sure to go. In fact I may email one of them now asking to see if they would organize an Edmonton competition. I hope this helps.


----------



## KrisM (Feb 11, 2013)

That's a great idea - not stupid at all! I would love to see a Calgary competition, as I'm from Regina. I would probably drive out there as I've never been to a competition before.


----------



## NotAGoodCuber (Jan 25, 2015)

*I'd be intreseted*



WMCubes said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone would be interested in a competition in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Thanks for showing interest or reading this. Sorry if this seems stupid haha.



I'd be intrested in this, being a resident of calgary i'd love to watch and maybe even compete to get better, i'm not the best solver as my solves are around 50s but i'd love to come and cube for funziez


----------



## kocuber (Mar 15, 2015)

*Great idea!*

I wish there was one in calgary, I'm trying to find a competition that isn't far away.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Mar 21, 2015)

Calgary cubing club on facebook. They're aiming to do monthly meetups. Contact Josh Derksen.

Meanwhile, we're doing comps here in Edmonton. We've done three unofficial, one official. Facebook group, website


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Dec 15, 2015)

How do you do COL
Edit: Had to put a name here so no one would get confused. I am talking to MusicalBoy2


----------



## ChickenCubing (Feb 1, 2016)

I think this would be awesome, and i would love to go to a local competition, NOT IN EDMONTON.


----------



## Douf (Feb 1, 2016)

I would be 100% interested. 

I'm not on Facebook - is there any other way to get a hold of Calgary Cubers and their updates?


----------



## RoarkFirelord (Feb 1, 2016)

Omg more cubers in southern alberta! thank you


----------



## ChickenCubing (Feb 4, 2016)

Why doesn't Alberta cubers do a competition in Calgary


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 4, 2016)

ChickenCubing said:


> Why doesn't Alberta cubers do a competition in Calgary



We are planning to have one in May. The reason we haven't done one yet is simply because no one has organized one yet, but not someone has started planning it.


----------



## ChickenCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> We are planning to have one in May. The reason we haven't done one yet is simply because no one has organized one yet, but not someone has started planning it.


OMG thank you!


----------



## WendyMomofCuber (Apr 11, 2016)

KrisM said:


> That's a great idea - not stupid at all! I would love to see a Calgary competition, as I'm from Regina. I would probably drive out there as I've never been to a competition before.



We are having the first Calgary Open- Spring Competition on May 28, 2016. Register at canadiancubing.com


----------



## supersword04 (Oct 21, 2016)

WMCubes said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone would be interested in a competition in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Thanks for showing interest or reading this. Sorry if this seems stupid haha.


there is one coming up soon. it is on november 26th.


----------

